# Passt die Corsair H80 ins Silverstone Raven 2



## LukeFluke (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe PC Games Hardware Community.
Ich habe vor mir einen neuen PC zusammen stellen da der alte in die Jahre gekommen ist 
Die frage ist nun passt die Corsair H80 in Das Silverstone Raven 2 an die oberseite ?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## <BaSh> (10. Februar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

